# Stool samples?



## Amyhead (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm in the process of collecting stool 3 days in a row. Today was day 1 and this totally tops my list of Most Nasty Uses of Alumnium Foil. I won't go into the details.Anyhow, anybody got any tricks for collecting that doesn't involve so much gagging. I've got two more days to figure this out and today didn't work out too well. I mean I got the stuff on the first card, but with a lot of drama.


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Tough subject! I found that placing a plastic wrap over the rim of the toilet is the best. You want to push it down some in the middle so stuff just doesn't slide off to the floor. I don't think anything will help the gagging though!


----------

